# JennAir (or other range recommendations)



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Does anyone own a JennAir range in their home? Is it a good range? Would you recommend another range for the home? 

(remodeling the kitchen and need a range, and have decided not to go industrial caliber)


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

One of my two ranges is a year-old Jenn-air 3 burner with convection oven. Apart from the fact that the burners are really too small for things like pasta pots and large fry pans (a problem with most domestic ranges),it works well and is easy too clean. The convection oven is really very good both for roasting and baking.


----------



## daveb (May 1, 2001)

Fat-finger alert: I meant 4 burners, not 3


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

Thanks Dave,

I also got a copy of consumer reports that rates the nicer domestic ranges. JennAir was on there with a few others. Thanks again for the input.


----------

